# Magnum needs some work



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Well time has come to put some money into my 7110. Needs a headliner, new radio and speakers. The orginal seat cushions are shot what is the best way to repair seat or what replacement is the best. 
Then paint what paint is best and where do you find decals?

Where can I find duals for this tractor?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

K&M will have some of the cab stuff.

You will need to keep an eye open for duals, but they are out there. If you need dual hubs make sure you get the right ones. 7110s have a smaller axle than their larger brethren. The big ones are 4", I think the 7110 is 3.5".


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Decals can be bought aftermarket or OEM. As far as paint goes I like the OEM the Majic paint, Valspar, van sickle paint are ok if you use the Hardner with it. If you want it really nice you best bet is a auto paint with clear coat. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASE-IH-Tractor-7110-7120-7130-7140-or-7150-Hood-Cab-Decal-stripe-Set/362161868043?hash=item5452878d0b:m:m6HQQ-G99wneDrI3jFuXDMQ


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I also need to either repair my right fender (bottom of outer rear work light broke out) or buy a replacement fender. I have seen on k&m website a replacement abs plastic one anyone know anything about them? Also looking for a battery tray cover.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I like the fehr cab headliners - http://www.fehrcab.com/search.asp?make=CIH&model=7110

Tractorseats.com (K&M Manufacturing) has replacement seat cushions for your model


----------

